# SBS or APP Modified Bitumen Roof



## dtcbnd03

Chicago area with cold winters. What is the better flat roof product - SBS or APP? Trying to decide between Bitutak APP Modified Bitumen and CertainTeed Black Diamond SBS Modified Bitumen. Which is better brand? Lasts longer? Pros / cons of SBS vs APP?


----------



## llmotoll

I used to be an app guy for years. But lately converted to cold adhesive and hot air weld seams SBS applications
Have seen best performance from Firestones polyester reinforced sbs membrane 
Durbigum struggles with membrane separation around year 12-14.... A lot sooner in areas of standing water.


----------

